# X-11 CAD Software



## Captain Jerry (Mar 24, 2009)

Has anyone tried CAD X11 software from GrayTech Software? 

http://www.graytechsoftware.com/products/cadx11/cadx11free.asp

 It is offered for free with a slightly improved version for just a few dollars and claims 2D/3D capability. I have just downloaded it and peeked at the user interface. Documentation is limited and many of the help topics are not finished yet. The product seems to be in early development.

I am searching for a good (usable) cheap (free) 2D/3D program. I have used CAD Pro for a few years and while it meets all my needs for developing in 2D, it is not very easy to produce isometric views of any intricate parts or assemblies which are more useful to someone trying to build from my plans.

I downloaded the Alibre trial a few weeks ago and have been tickled pink with its modeling and drawing, but in a few more weeks I will lose the ability to produce drawings so I'm looking for a solution that doesn't involve a lot of money. If I'm giving the plans for free, I can't see paying big bucks for the ability to do it.

Best to all
Jerry


----------



## John S (Mar 24, 2009)

Why not use the free version of Alibre ?

failing that Solid edge do a 2D version of their software for free.
JS.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 24, 2009)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Why not use the free version of Alibre ?
> 
> failing that Solid edge do a 2D version of their software for free.
> JS.



When the Alibre rep called me he said that when the 30 day trial ended that I would have no drawing functions in the free version. Thanks for the Solid Edge tip. I'll look into it.

Jerry


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 25, 2009)

I looked at it and it seams to be basally a 2D system with a very limited 3D capability, wire frame and surface generation only no solid modeling. That doesn't mean that you can't do what you want with it but it is defiantly not a cutting edge 3D system.


----------



## Julian (Mar 25, 2009)

trouble with the Solid edge free version is that they want you to fill out a registartion form every thirty odd days to renew the free version.

Julian


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 26, 2009)

Loose nut  said:
			
		

> I looked at it and it seams to be basally a 2D system with a very limited 3D capability, wire frame and surface generation only no solid modeling. That doesn't mean that you can't do what you want with it but it is defiantly not a cutting edge 3D system.





			
				Julian  said:
			
		

> trouble with the Solid edge free version is that they want you to fill out a registartion form every thirty odd days to renew the free version.
> 
> Julian



Thanks for the replies. I have fiddled with X-11 and find it difficult to work with but it does have possibilities.

Solid Edge is slightly easier and does have better help screens.

Both fall so far short of Alibre that any comparison is useless. I will try to complete my current effort to produce plans for the Weeble while I have full use of the Alibre trial before spending much time with X-11 or Solid Edge.

Thanks

Jerry


----------



## Flopearedmule (Mar 27, 2009)

If you know somebody in school, you can purchase solidworks student version. I know somebody that has solidworks for his 3rd grader. It is about $100.


----------



## John S (Mar 27, 2009)

Captain Jerry  said:
			
		

> When the Alibre rep called me he said that when the 30 day trial ended that I would have no drawing functions in the free version. Thanks for the Solid Edge tip. I'll look into it.
> 
> Jerry



I have the free version of Alibre with a couple of extras, had it since day 1 but only done the tutorials.
Problem is I'm a 2D person, my drawings are for me only and cost me, so any faffing about doing nice drawings comes off the bottom line.

I may be wrong but my take of it in Alibre is you have to draw the model then get the drawings off the model, I can't see a way to draw in 2D in Alibre but I may be wrong.

If this is the case then when the trail expires you should still have the same model / drawing functions.

What you will loose is the ability to assemble units from components as the free version is restricted to only a few depending on your license.

Julian,

Never had that pop up problem but I dropped back to I think V18 free from the latest version as i didn't like the interface on the new one, some bits were missing on the new one.
Not sure what but Small Son who drives Solid Edge for a living said the new versions wasn't like the full version whereas the earlier one was.

JS.


----------



## Captain Jerry (Mar 27, 2009)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> If this is the case then when the trail expires you should still have the same model / drawing functions.
> 
> What you will loose is the ability to assemble units from components as the free version is restricted to only a few depending on your license.



I have only used Alibre (Ver 11) for two weeks. My first attempt to use a 3D modeler but I find it very easy to use. Almost like making parts in metal. Assembly of stationary parts is easy enough but I still have some problems assembling moving parts and keeping their motion synchronized. Here is an assembly of 12 parts, actually two sub-assemblies.







From here, Alibre will produce 6 orthographic views and 4 isometric views with visible and hidden lines as well as center lines. Exploded views, sectioned views, and detailed views are created automatically (with a little effort). Dimensioning of the drawing can be automatic or manual. like this:






I am told that all of this drawing functionality is lost in the free version called Alibre Express. If anyone is using Alibre Express and can straighten me out on this point, I would be grateful.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## Loose nut (Mar 28, 2009)

Most 3D modeling programs aren't really made for 2D work BUT!!!!! they usually start in a 2D "sketch" mode and if you start a drawing of the 2D sketch, they will make one just fine. Hard to explain with out a picture but doable.


----------

